# Finally after 7 months! (pic+symptoms)



## Spicychick10

Hey ladies!! I got my bfps today at 14-15 dpo!!! :happydance: I really thought I was out. The only hope I was holding on to was the spotting and sore bbs because I never ever get sore bbs.

Here are my symptoms :flower:

O day- ovary pains on left, some cm.

1-3 dpo: weird ovulation week. (I think it's my first cycle that I actually ovulated since ttc because I feel like crap.) on and off cramping, headaches and backaches. waves of nausea, light breast soreness(they feel soft), and twinges around my belly. ovary pains mostly on my left side but I've gotten it on the right too.

3-5dpo: cramps get uncomfortable when I'm laying down on my back or belly. feels tight, kind of like after an ab workout. Around the lower abdomen and sides of my belly feel tight and twingy. kind of feel like this isn't my month. It feels like af is coming early. (this is tmi) this pain woke me up this morning, I had to go to the bathroom bad! With a mixture of strong cramps. feel ok afterwards but the cramps I had got strong in the morning. also had slight sore boobs. Under my right arm its kind of sore. Waves of nausea

5-7dpo: Off and on cramps (with twinges), lower backaches, headaches, and more bb soreness. i got some v pains and around pelvic. In the mornings I wake up with stronger cramps but then it feels better afterwards. Cranky

6-7dpo: horrible heartburn and acid reflux. Had it all day, couldnt sleep at night because of it. Stomache uneasy, dont want to eat anything. Some Lotiony cm at night. sharp pains around ovaries, next to belly button, hips and pelvic areas. 

7-8dpo: feels like symptoms have gone. Occasional cramps are now on sides not uterus. Gassy!

8-9dpo: feel super bloated. Occasional headaches and weird cramps near uterus. Gassy. Bloated. More sore bbs but pain lasts about 20 seconds. Mostly under them and sometimes on the sides. Been really really thirsty. No matter how much water I drink. Occasional cramps sometimes feel like af is about to start. Bad headaches today. 

9-11dpo: no appetite. Achey bbs. Forced myself to eat twice and thats it. Occasional lower back stabbing pains. Slight cramps. Bloated and gassy still. Off and on headaches, tummy issues, waves of nausea. Stabbing pains on groin area. get cramps when sleeping on my side or belly(still do)

11-12 dpo: nausea is kind of gone, bbs are less sore. No backache, headaches are leaving. just cramping like af (dull cramping with sharp pains around middle and ovaries), gassy, kind of constipated(sorry tmi!) I think af is coming! At 3am I started getting af cramps and went to the bathroom right after to check and when I wiped there was pink spotting. Enough to wipe. No panty liner needed. (thought af came). hot flashes

13-14 dpo: next morning spotted really light(brown) all day then it was gone (then it looked like dark yellow pee on TP). Yesterday was implantation bleeding and cramps. got af cramps but more low like around my uterus and sometimes occasional ovary pains or pains around my ovary. Cramps are mostly at night when im laying down. Been getting more nausea. Got more sleepy. hot flashes

14-15 dpo: BFP on frer with fmu!!!! Wanted to wait until af was late and got a quick positive! Test line came up first than the control line and really dark too! Then did a digital at 7pm and got positive in about a minute! Still getting waves of nausea. More nauseous when I'm hungry and when I'm in the heat. The heat gets to me and still getting cramps. Sometimes feels like af is about to start. Occasional sore bbs. I get hungry more but full quick. Still really thirsty, bloated and gassy. Been getting more sleepy but have trouble sleeping. hot flashes and cant sleep on sides or belly. i start getting af cramps. 

What we did different this month was use opks, smep, bd everyday on ovulation week and after bd I stayed in bed(we bd at night so I just feel asleep afterwards).


Sorry my post is so long. I know that things like this really helped me and I hope it'll help someone else :thumbup:.

I'm so happy and I hope for everyone to get their bfp!!! :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







pic 3.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 142


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congratulations!

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy :flow:


----------



## lhancock90

Congratulations! Have a happy, healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Spicychick10

Thanks ladies! :)


----------



## iBeach

Congratulatiooons;))


----------



## kobrinfamily

congratulations!!!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## Spicychick10

Thank you ladies!!! Xo


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## Spicychick10

Thanks! :)


----------



## Mommy81

Spicychick10 said:


> Hey ladies!! I got my bfps today at 14-15 dpo!!! :happydance: I really thought I was out. The only hope I was holding on to was the spotting and sore bbs because I never ever get sore bbs.
> 
> Here are my symptoms :flower:
> 
> O day- ovary pains on left, some cm.
> 
> 1-3 dpo: weird ovulation week. (I think it's my first cycle that I actually ovulated since ttc because I feel like crap.) on and off cramping, headaches and backaches. waves of nausea, light breast soreness(they feel soft), and twinges around my belly. ovary pains mostly on my left side but I've gotten it on the right too.
> 
> 3-5dpo: cramps get uncomfortable when I'm laying down on my back or belly. feels tight, kind of like after an ab workout. Around the lower abdomen and sides of my belly feel tight and twingy. kind of feel like this isn't my month. It feels like af is coming early. (this is tmi) this pain woke me up this morning, I had to go to the bathroom bad! With a mixture of strong cramps. feel ok afterwards but the cramps I had got strong in the morning. also had slight sore boobs. Under my right arm its kind of sore. Waves of nausea
> 
> 5-7dpo: Off and on cramps (with twinges), lower backaches, headaches, and more bb soreness. i got some v pains and around pelvic. In the mornings I wake up with stronger cramps but then it feels better afterwards. Cranky
> 
> 6-7dpo: horrible heartburn and acid reflux. Had it all day, couldnt sleep at night because of it. Stomache uneasy, dont want to eat anything. Some Lotiony cm at night. sharp pains around ovaries, next to belly button, hips and pelvic areas.
> 
> 7-8dpo: feels like symptoms have gone. Occasional cramps are now on sides not uterus. Gassy!
> 
> 8-9dpo: feel super bloated. Occasional headaches and weird cramps near uterus. Gassy. Bloated. More sore bbs but pain lasts about 20 seconds. Mostly under them and sometimes on the sides. Been really really thirsty. No matter how much water I drink. Occasional cramps sometimes feel like af is about to start. Bad headaches today.
> 
> 9-11dpo: no appetite. Achey bbs. Forced myself to eat twice and thats it. Occasional lower back stabbing pains. Slight cramps. Bloated and gassy still. Off and on headaches, tummy issues, waves of nausea. Stabbing pains on groin area. get cramps when sleeping on my side or belly(still do)
> 
> 11-12 dpo: nausea is kind of gone, bbs are less sore. No backache, headaches are leaving. just cramping like af (dull cramping with sharp pains around middle and ovaries), gassy, kind of constipated(sorry tmi!) I think af is coming! At 3am I started getting af cramps and went to the bathroom right after to check and when I wiped there was pink spotting. Enough to wipe. No panty liner needed. (thought af came). hot flashes
> 
> 13-14 dpo: next morning spotted really light(brown) all day then it was gone (then it looked like dark yellow pee on TP). Yesterday was implantation bleeding and cramps. got af cramps but more low like around my uterus and sometimes occasional ovary pains or pains around my ovary. Cramps are mostly at night when im laying down. Been getting more nausea. Got more sleepy. hot flashes
> 
> 14-15 dpo: BFP on frer with fmu!!!! Wanted to wait until af was late and got a quick positive! Test line came up first than the control line and really dark too! Then did a digital at 7pm and got positive in about a minute! Still getting waves of nausea. More nauseous when I'm hungry and when I'm in the heat. The heat gets to me and still getting cramps. Sometimes feels like af is about to start. Occasional sore bbs. I get hungry more but full quick. Still really thirsty, bloated and gassy. Been getting more sleepy but have trouble sleeping. hot flashes and cant sleep on sides or belly. i start getting af cramps.
> 
> What we did different this month was use opks, smep, bd everyday on ovulation week and after bd I stayed in bed(we bd at night so I just feel asleep afterwards).
> 
> 
> Sorry my post is so long. I know that things like this really helped me and I hope it'll help someone else :thumbup:.
> 
> I'm so happy and I hope for everyone to get their bfp!!! :kiss:

CONGRATS on your :bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:

And thank your for a breakdown of symptoms...very helpful!


----------



## Spicychick10

Thanks! And your welcome. I'm glad it helped :)


----------



## Pikl

I love this post!! Huge congratulations :D


----------



## Spicychick10

Thanks so much! Tried to be as detailed as I could be. Sometimes I would try to google or search for symptoms and found that I wouldn't really find information that was specific. Hope it helped :)


----------



## Heidi84

aw thank you for your infos. I had exactly the same as you specially around 9dpo the stabbing pain on my groin area. u think that was implantation for you? I will test tomorrow again as today it was BFN. COngratulations again! Happy for you!


----------



## AnnieO

You post was very helpful to see your progression. Thank you for sharing that! CONGRATS!!!

:hug:


----------



## libbyam2003

ah congrats!


----------



## Spicychick10

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Spicychick10

Heidi84 said:


> aw thank you for your infos. I had exactly the same as you specially around 9dpo the stabbing pain on my groin area. u think that was implantation for you? I will test tomorrow again as today it was BFN. COngratulations again! Happy for you!

Hey Heidi. Yea I had that pain and thought it was implantation but then at 11-12dpo I got this strong af-like cramping for about 10 seconds at night and thought it was af and went to the bathroom to check. When I wiped, there was pink blood(tmi). I expected more the next morning because I thought it was af but only spotted a little on tp all day. Then the day after that spotted really really little on tp half the day. Then after that when I wiped, it looked like dark pee.

:)


----------



## Parabellum

Congrats


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats hun x


----------



## Heather.1987

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Spicychick10

Thanks! :)


----------



## MegnJoe

Congratulations!!


----------



## Spicychick10

Thank u! :)


----------



## Mama Duck

https://i653.photobucket.com/albums/uu257/markus69_bucket/congratulations.gif


----------



## Spicychick10

Thank u!!


----------



## Mama Duck

https://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e393/lnmelvin/congratulations.gif


----------



## Shey

Congrats! hope you have a H&H 9 months


----------



## Spicychick10

Thank you ladies!


----------



## LilyPea

Congrats!!!! :dance::dance:


----------



## Spicychick10

Thanks! :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congratulations :flower: x


----------



## dvaler25

congrats!


----------



## Spicychick10

Thank u! :)


----------



## shellyt

hey hun thanks for sharing ur symptoms xxx I am worried I will spot like you and mistake it for my AF, how did you know it wasnt ur AF? xxx


----------



## afromamma

Congratulations! Wishing you a h&h 9 months


----------



## l1nda

Congratulations and thank you for sharing all your TMI :)


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## Lady H

Congratulations, H&H 9 months to you! X


----------



## Spicychick10

shellyt said:


> hey hun thanks for sharing ur symptoms xxx I am worried I will spot like you and mistake it for my AF, how did you know it wasnt ur AF? xxx

I knew it wasn't af because I only had one time fresh blood and that was it. After that was very light brown spotting for a couple days and it ended. :) at first I thought it was af but then realized it wasn't it.


----------



## Spicychick10

Thanks ladies!! :)


----------

